# Bringing cash to Cyprus



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

hi we are moving out in the next couple of weeks and hope to buy a car when we arrive. We have sold our cars/caravan in UK, should we bring cash out in UK pounds? Will we get a better exchange rate on the island?


----------

